# How do I know what kind of mites? Or is it Lice?



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I have recently been reading all the posts on hear about lice and mites on goats and was wondering if my goats were having a problem. I had noticed what looked to me like dandruff on my black goat (it was very noticeable) and looked her over, but didn't find any bugs so just thought maybe it was dry skin.

However, I looked again a last night and found a small whites little bugger crawling aroung on the goats hair. Most of the area affected seems to be on her topline. I am assuming that all three goats will have the same problem since they have been in the same pen.

So, I have been researching mites and lice and am pretty certain this is not lice. I found a picture that looks similar to what I saw last night http://www.bumblebee.org/invertebrates/ ... phagus.jpg
I know I need to figure out what kind of mite so I can treat them properly. Any one have ideas on mites like this? It sounds like it might be forage mites? I would greatly appreciate any and all help!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: How do I know what kind of mites?*

I'm curious about this too, so I hope someone answers your question! Good luck.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: How do I know what kind of mites?*

I should also add, that the bug I saw was not much larger than a grain of salt, very small, but was the color and shape of the photo I included in the opening post.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How do I know what kind of mites?*

Not sure on that bug. Might it be some sort of tick? The dry skin and dandruff on the toppling sounds like lice. You can see lice. If it is mites you cant see them without a microscope.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: How do I know what kind of mites?*

Freedomstarfarm
The photo is a picture of a forage mite. Looks similar to what I saw, just a larger picture. Are there lice that are white?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: How do I know what kind of mites?*

I think you would have to do a scraping and then put it under a microscope.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I only saw the one little creeepy crawley. Mostly this looks like a flaky skin. I just want to treat the right way. Would I be safe if I gave her ivermectin and powdered her?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes you can use the ivermectin and python dust.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

If you saw it it was probably lice because as others said, mites are too small to see. Lice are whitish/beigish. Either way ivermectin injected and a good dusting should help.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

CyLence really does work for lice. 4cc/100lbs. On the topline.
I applied it twice this winter and the winter coats on my 
does look fabulous. Even in rainy western Washington.

Mites (mange) usually starts on the lower legs and appears as scabbys
and weeping ickyness. My experience is some goats get it worse than
others in the same herd. It is a complete pain in the arse and is difficult
to cure. Search "mites" on this list for ideas to control it. Since I 
haven't been totally successful at eliminating it, I won't give advise,

but the CyLence does work for lice.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I did a search on identifying lice and found this page. It has some pretty good photos and info. If you scroll down about 2/3 of the page there is even a section about goats.

http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advi ... tures.html


----------

